

Are you Left Brained or Right Brained? - kajecounterhack
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,22556281-661,00.html
I just happen to be one of the right brained people. Apparently I'm rash and religious? Go figure...
======
altay
That's the coolest Necker cube ever.
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Necker_cube>)

But I've never heard of any connection between left/right dominance and this
phenomenon ("binocular rivalry"). I suspect it might be BS...

In any case, if you want to learn more, check out this (pdf) slideshow:
[http://visionlab.harvard.edu/Members/Olivia/tutorialsDemos/B...](http://visionlab.harvard.edu/Members/Olivia/tutorialsDemos/Binocular%20Rivalry%20Tutorial.pdf)

This was put together by my friend Olivia, who's done a lot of work in this
field. Be sure to check out pg. 16 -- Olivia's studied binocular rivalry not
only in meditating monks, but also in people on 'shroom trips. Psychology is
FUN! =)

------
pg
That is very cool. Seems clockwise to me, but I notice if I look at it upside
down, it seems to be turning counterclockwise, presumably because left and
right are reversed then.

~~~
altay
Turning it upside down might introduce some other variables. Check out
Einstein on pg. 11 (warning... pdf):
[http://visionlab.harvard.edu/Members/Olivia/tutorialsDemos/B...](http://visionlab.harvard.edu/Members/Olivia/tutorialsDemos/Binocular%20Rivalry%20Tutorial.pdf)

------
jfoutz
this i s a dupe. the first time through i didn't see the trick. scroll down
until you only see a small fragment (or make your browser only a few hundred
pixels high). show just the top of the head, or the bottom of the feet. If you
get to that state, it seem pretty easy to reverse direction.

------
cglee
I saw it turning counterclockwise and could not see how it could possibly spin
clockwise. Then I tilted my screen a tad and am now seeing it spin clockwise,
and cannot "make it" spin counterclockwise again. Very cool.

------
raju
Interesting.. I saw it as going clockwise... which sort of throws my theory
that I was more logical than "feeling"s based person... maybe I need to seek a
career in philosophy than hacking... :D

~~~
curi
i also saw clockwise. and i'm definitely more logic oriented. i wouldn't make
too big a deal out of this.

------
kajecounterhack
A lot of my friends saw it counterclockwise. I was clockwise though...hmm.

but if you read the descriptions, it makes left-brained thinkers seem smarter
=[

"that liberal media!"

------
gibsonf1
As much as I consider myself a "right brainer", she looks to be turning
counter-clockwise to me without any ambiguity.

------
jey
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=69798>

------
rugoso
a way to make it change direction that works for me pretty much every time:
see it, then look away from it, so you see the image only with your peripheral
vision (it will look like someone skating to you, or away from you), then
consciously make it change direction

------
cellis
Wierd. I can't figure out how to make it spin the other way. It spins counter-
clockwise to me.

